
NHome – The Hub Free Smart Home/ IoT System - rason
http://nhome.ba
======
rason
NHome, a hub free smart home and IoT system is a different and better way to
take controll over your home. Instead of using a separate app for each and
every one of your smart devices, you get to use just one, and we spared you
the hard installing part you're normally facing, our app just scans the
network your server is on and automatically adds every device on it, and
allows them their true features and possibilities. Mutually connect every app
to make your home a little peace of heaven. Scene your pre-set scenes and
ambients, Schedule the scenes and devices, and off course trigger them
inbetween. You also get a remote, which can recognise almost every device in
the IR area. And let's not forget that we have widgets on our smartphones, a
very usefull thing when in a cold night, you find yourself searching for the
app and then clicking Unlock, now, you can access every device's controll,
directly from your homescreen.

And if you don't want anyone unallowed to "unlock" your doors, the NHome app
delivers you a superior security module, which allows to add as many cameras
as you wish, and to record with them on many triggers, say Motion,it
Integrates with ANY alarm system, and always gets you notifications when
something you didn't expect happens. Get NHome and try it, we promise, it will
be worth the three clicks necessary. If you find it either usefull, awesome,
or nice, feel absolutely free to spread the word, and make sure to mention
@NHomeApp whereever you can (It's twitter), and you'll be helping build
something extraordinary

